# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Hera Arms Glock .40 carbine

## Backcut

Almost as new.
Glock .40 full frame.
Hera arms carbine.
Magpull sights.
M4 stock and tube etc.
Ready for any optic.
GREAT system.
Gun goes in and out in seconds but ROCK solid.
Not like plastic stuff.
Rail covers and hand stop included as well.
Replacement $2300

Asking $1900 get a deal

----------

